# Bowser vs Ganondorf



## RWB (Oct 20, 2011)

Both at their best, bloodlust on.

Scenario 1) "Human" Ganondorf(featured in OoT, WW and TP) 
Scenario 2) "Pig" Ganondorf(any other appearance of Ganon)
Scenario 3) Composite.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 20, 2011)

hmmm.
Bowser at his best would destroy Ganondorf, but at the same time at his best he had the Entire Triforce 
I don't know draw?


----------



## RWB (Oct 20, 2011)

Note- it is implied you only get one triforce wish(after which it just provides you with power). Gdorf got his when he became king of the sacred realm.

And either way, a more or less human level Link beat him despite him having the Triforce.

I really should do scenarios here, since there are two diffrent Gdorfs.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 20, 2011)

They should play baseball.


----------



## RWB (Oct 20, 2011)

Bowser shitstomps at baseball:


----------



## Nevermind (Oct 20, 2011)

Bowser is typically around Mach 2 according to SolidFalcon with Mach 7 reactions. That's faster than anything Ganondorf has shown last I heard. He should also be much stronger (an around 6,000 ton lifting feat  in Bowser's Inside Story). Bowser also has country level transmutation, and if we give Ganondorf the Triforce in scenario three (when did he have the entire Triforce BTW, since it split immediately when he touched it in Ocarina of Time?), we should give Bowser the Star Rod since that's also a composite feat and the latter has far better feats.


----------



## RWB (Oct 20, 2011)

Full Triforce in ALttP. He was still apparently not powerful enough to just wish Link dead or even escape from the sacred realm.

So, Bowser wins then?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 20, 2011)

Bowser is pretty much superior force here.

1. He punches Ganon

2. Punches him.

3. Triforce Vs Star Rod = Lightning and stars rain down on Gdorf till he dies


----------



## RWB (Oct 20, 2011)

It was actually an earlier thread that inspired me to do this.

It's on Bowser's and Dorf's OBD profile pages, despite a real consensus never really being reached.

Ganondorf was noted as the victor there.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 20, 2011)

I think it was because of Ganon having the advantage back then and no body did any Mario calcs.


----------



## Solrac (Oct 20, 2011)

Bowser at this best would stomp Ganondorf by virtue of having superior firepower and a greater scope of versatility and powers, contrary to what zelda fans might think.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Oct 20, 2011)

Both at their bests? lolstarrod
If it was just main series Bowser, i'd say Ganondorf,


----------



## Bowser (Oct 20, 2011)

Azrael Finalstar said:


> Both at their bests? lolstarrod
> If it was just main series Bowser, i'd say Ganondorf,


Erm main series Bowser has a Grand star which grant him cosmic powers and allow him to trap ganondorf into a Black hole


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Oct 20, 2011)

well i meant the recurring bowser (IE, average) so without powerups, on equal footing, Ganondorf would win


----------



## Bowser (Oct 20, 2011)

Azrael Finalstar said:


> well i meant the recurring bowser (IE, average) so without powerups, on equal footing, Ganondorf would win


Well it really depend on the version: Mainstream Bowser and Yoshi series Bowser would stomp him, Paper Bowser (without Star Rod) might staltemate him (thanks to his infinite lives who for some obscure reason are canon within the series), Mario & Luigi's Bowser would probably give him a hard fight but might lose at the end and the other versions would lose.


----------



## MrChubz (Oct 20, 2011)

I can't see Ganondorf even being able to hurt Bowser.


----------



## Negative Zero (Oct 20, 2011)

Ganondorf in all 3 scenarios due to the fact that his Triforce of Power makes him immortal to anything without an evil's bane property.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 20, 2011)

^
lol what? 

Star Rod gives Bowser the power to hurt and kill Ganon then.


----------



## Nevermind (Oct 20, 2011)

Massive no limits fallacy.


----------



## RWB (Oct 20, 2011)

Negative Zero said:


> Ganondorf in all 3 scenarios due to the fact that his Triforce of Power makes him immortal to anything without an evil's bane property.



1. No limit fallacy.

2. Outright wrong. Silver Arrows are arrows enchanted by the Fairy Queens, not a bane of evil. They can kill Dorf. Despite the Fairy Queens being rather weak. A mage of Bowser's level stomps all over that.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 20, 2011)

Negative Zero said:


> Ganondorf in all 3 scenarios due to the fact that his Triforce of Power makes him immortal to anything without an evil's bane property.



Massive no limits fallacy especially considering the amount of power that Bowser has with him. and that's ignoring the Star Rod.

I wonder how Gandandorf feels about being a yellow brick for all eternity.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 20, 2011)

Hey Mario you got a new power up it's a magical pig suit.


----------



## sonic546 (Oct 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7fYGYljLmV4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Negative Zero (Oct 20, 2011)

The Queen Fairy said the Silver Arrows had a "secret power" and they hurt Ganondorf. Seeing as how evil's bane is shown to be the only real thing that causes Ganondorf any real signifigant pain, it's only safe to assume the secret power is evil's bane.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 20, 2011)

Negative Zero said:


> The Queen Fairy said the Silver Arrows had a "secret power" and they hurt Ganondorf. Seeing as how evil's bane is shown to be the only real thing that causes Ganondorf any real signifigant pain, it's only safe to assume the secret power is evil's bane.



Fairy Queen's are what to this Bowser now? 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lTBa1UYd0nE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 20, 2011)

Negative Zero said:


> The Queen Fairy said the Silver Arrows had a "secret power" and they hurt Ganondorf. Seeing as how evil's bane is shown to be the only real thing that causes Ganondorf any real signifigant pain, it's only safe to assume the secret power is evil's bane.



It's still a massive no limts fallacy and from what I recall Ganondorf has never truely resisted transmutation regardless (I could be wrong)

So he's going to spending eternity as nice little question marked yellow brick.


----------



## Negative Zero (Oct 20, 2011)

I know the Star Rod can grant wishes, so can the Triforce. If wish granting is all it takes, then Ganondorf can win rounds 2 and 3 due to having the entire Triforce.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 20, 2011)

i don't think he ever had a full triforce so another fallacy?


----------



## Nevermind (Oct 20, 2011)

Negative Zero said:


> I know the Star Rod can grant wishes, so can the Triforce. If wish granting is all it takes, then Ganondorf can win rounds 2 and 3 due to having the entire Triforce.



Second round he gets punched in the face with Bowser's near 6,000 ton fist or transmuted.

And Bowser wins scenario three due to the Star Rod having massively better feats.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 20, 2011)

Negative Zero said:


> I know the Star Rod can grant wishes, so can the Triforce. If wish granting is all it takes, then Ganondorf can win rounds 2 and 3 due to having the entire Triforce.



Said wishes by The Star Rod have a far higher limit than what the Triforce of Power has shown.

and even ignoring the Rod Bowser still has his country scale magical transmutation he can fall back on.


----------



## Negative Zero (Oct 20, 2011)

He had the entire triforce in ALttP.

Better feats/less limits? From what I've seen the Star Rod and Triforce are pretty much even.

Bowser punches him..........and? Ganondorf has survived exploding and collasping castles. Physical attacks won't do much but piss him off really.

Ganondorf is also a continental and dimennsional threat at least as well.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 20, 2011)

You realize that a punch like what Nevermind said would splatter him considering he has the speed to make it lethal to Ganon.

When has Ganon affected a continent?


----------



## Nevermind (Oct 20, 2011)

Negative Zero said:


> He had the entire triforce in ALttP.



....Aaaaannnnddddd did nothing with it, apparently. Try again.




Negative Zero said:


> Bowser punches him..........and? Ganondorf has survived exploding and collasping castles. Physical attacks won't do much but piss him off really.



He gets transmuted then.

Edit: Shiki ninja'd the whole punch thing. Prove he can survive that type of force concentrated on such a small area.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 20, 2011)

Also yeah pretty much Bowser turns him into a block and crushes the block.


----------



## RWB (Oct 20, 2011)

Negative Zero said:


> He had the entire triforce in ALttP.
> 
> Better feats/less limits? From what I've seen the Star Rod and Triforce are pretty much even.



Not even close. Trifoce has a rather major lack of feats, and was also proven to have limits as early as ALttP- it couldn't break the Sages Seal.



Negative Zero said:


> Bowser punches him..........and? Ganondorf has survived exploding



Which specific sequence are you referring to?



Negative Zero said:


> and collasping castles. Physical attacks won't do much but piss him off really.



Being on top of a slowly collapsing tower=/=surviving a 6000 ton punch.




Negative Zero said:


> Ganondorf is also a *continental* and dimennsional threat at least as well.






No. He is country level at the very best.


----------



## Negative Zero (Oct 20, 2011)

> You realize that a punch like what Nevermind said would splatter him considering he has the speed to make it lethal to Ganon.


In TP Ganondorf has shown that he can rebuild his body. Let Bowser splatter away.



> When has Ganon affected a continent?


Encasing all of Hyrule in the Twilight Realm.



> ....Aaaaannnnddddd did nothing with it, apparently. Try again.


....Aaaaannnnddddd wrong, he used it to take over the Sacred Realm. Try again.



> He gets transmuted then.


You mean polymorphed? Ganondorf has that as well (for example what his Dark World can do in ALttP).


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 20, 2011)

The best feat for Ganon (aside from what happens in A Link to the Past) is when he flooded the majority of Hyrule with Twilight (or Zant, lol). This is aside from the fact that Zant can likely do this by himself and actually go toe to toe with a Light Spirit. 

And that's pretty much it 

Apart from surviving the destruction of Hyrule Castle, and his own castle when it was destroyed in Ocarina of time


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 20, 2011)

Negative Zero said:


> In TP Ganondorf has shown that he can rebuild his body. Let Bowser splatter away.



Yeah and he will be KOed eventually.



> You mean polymorphed? Ganondorf has that as well (for example what his Dark World can do in ALttP).


----------



## Negative Zero (Oct 20, 2011)

> Zant can likely do this by himself


Zant actually got a great deal of his power from Ganondorf.



> It's not polymorphing.  it's transmutation.


The difference being?


----------



## RWB (Oct 20, 2011)

Negative Zero said:


> Encasing all of Hyrule in the Twilight Realm.



Hyrule is a country. And a rather small one that.  

Your continental claim is incredibly dumb.


Also, Zant and Dorf empowered eachother. Zant's feats with Ganon backing does not = Ganon feats.

Zant is a shaman/priest- an Onmyoji to be specific.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 20, 2011)

The Mushroom Kigdom should be larger then Hyrule. (Maps change alot which possibly hints to the size of the kingdom.)


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 20, 2011)

He seemed to be a pretty shit shaman until Ganondorf came along and gave him a boost in power, aside from a spine


----------



## Nevermind (Oct 20, 2011)

Hmmmm....so Bowser wins then?

Good, let's have a party!


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3I0Q8cTo-vM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Negative Zero (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm starting to see why this site is looked down upon on MVC.........


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 20, 2011)

no one really cares what those idiots at MVC think anyway since they know nothing.


----------



## sonic546 (Oct 20, 2011)

Negative Zero said:


> I'm starting to see why this site is looked down upon on MVC.........





Go bitch about it there then.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 20, 2011)

Please don't tell me that you're from Moviecodec


----------



## RWB (Oct 20, 2011)

Because this site doesn't put up with Zelda-wank? I'm a member of both forums, and MVC is far worse than the OBD.

The Zeldaverse is perhaps the most overrated verse I know off. I'm a big fan of the Zelda series, but zeldawank makes me rage.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 20, 2011)

Zeldawankers are a pain in the ass to deal with.

I was arguing Bowser Vs. Link and some guy was claiming that the Mirror Shield can stop Bowser from Wishing Link to death with the Star Rod or turning the guy into a brick.


----------



## Negative Zero (Oct 20, 2011)

> Please don't tell me that you're from Moviecodec


I'm from a lot of places.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 20, 2011)

Well thats better then just being from MVC....


----------



## Nevermind (Oct 20, 2011)

ShikiYakumo said:


> Zeldawankers are a pain in the ass to deal with.
> 
> I was arguing Bowser Vs. Link and some guy was claiming that the Mirror Shield can stop Bowser from Wishing Link to death with the Star Rod or turning the guy into a brick.





> Show me universe busters in Slayers, and you may be able to argue that feeble argument.
> 
> Ganon’s dark magic overcame the Power of the three Goddesses, the very force that created the Zelda Multiverse. He tainted the Sacred Realm and twisted it to the Dark Realm.
> 
> His magic is so great that once freed in the Wind Waker it zapped the Master Sword of its power.





> If Link has everything Magic Cape negates anything she can do while he’ll still be able to attack her with no problem.
> 
> Link with the golden gauntlet will have strenght as well.
> 
> ...





> What?
> 
> Link wielding a wooden sword is enough to beat Lina.



 moviecodec


----------



## Negative Zero (Oct 20, 2011)

Ummm....all but the last quote was stating facts so..........yeah.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 20, 2011)

Either way Composite Bowser>Composite Ganon

and  MVC.



Negative Zero said:


> Ummm....all but the last quote was stating facts so..........yeah.



There wanking Link so that he can beat a character superior to him in every way.


----------



## Nevermind (Oct 20, 2011)

Negative Zero said:


> Ummm....all but the last quote was stating facts so..........yeah.



Zelda has a multiverse? 

There aren't universe busters in Slayers? 

Magic Cape can nullify Blast Ash or Ragna Blade? 

Ganon's magic is far superior to anything in Slayers?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 20, 2011)

Dragon Slave>>>>Mirror Shield.

Lina spams fire balls till Link is crippled.


----------



## RWB (Oct 21, 2011)

Negative Zero said:


> Ummm....all but the last quote was stating facts so..........yeah.









> Ganon?s dark magic overcame the Power of the three Goddesses,



Arguably in WW, but that was after several hundred years of sealing. The seal had weakened. And even then he was severely weakened until the seal was actually lifted.



> the very force that created the Zelda Multiverse. He tainted the Sacred Realm and twisted it to the Dark Realm.





The Triforce twisted the Sacred Realm to reflect Ganon's heart. His power hasn't a thing to do with it. 



> His magic is so great that once freed in the Wind Waker it zapped the Master Sword of its power.



BS. He killed the two sages supplying the power.



> If Link has everything Magic Cape negates anything she can do while he?ll still be able to attack her with no problem.



His best shot, but he'll run out of magic in a while.



> He is able to stand in Lava with the fire tunic.



Only knee deep, otherwise he dies.



> And Ganon?s Magic is far stronger then anything in slayers


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 21, 2011)

Wow just wow.


----------



## NaitoMaito (Oct 21, 2011)

This battle will likely go on forever since Ganon(dorf) can only (truly) be killed with the Master Sword.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 21, 2011)

No Limit fallacy so no it wont also Star Rod = Bowser's claws have same affect as the Master Sword  gg Ganon.


----------



## Bowser (Oct 21, 2011)

NaitoMaito said:


> This battle will likely go on forever since Ganon(dorf) can only (truly) be killed with the Master Sword.


Bowser just trap him into a Black hole or seal him into a card or seal him into a story book or turn him into a block or reverse the gravity and let him flew into space or destroy the planet, etc....

Bowser has so many ways to beat Ganon without killing him that this isn't funny.


----------



## RWB (Oct 21, 2011)

NaitoMaito said:


> This battle will likely go on forever since Ganon(dorf) can only (truly) be killed with the Master Sword.



Silver Arrows work. And they are just fairy powered arrows.


Also, No limit fallacy.




Ganon isn't nearly as invincible as people claim. A funny match that he would get stomped in is against the Ghost Writer

This Guy:


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 21, 2011)

Ahh Danny Phantom good times.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Oct 21, 2011)

Negative Zero said:


> I'm starting to see why this site is looked down upon on MVC.........



I've *been* to MVC. And believe me, I was almost crying from the amount of sheer ignorance and over-inflation of feats they apply to certain fan-favorite series. The very notion that they're superior is just... 



But who cares. I haven't seen one decent poster from them. Worthless opinion.


----------



## Bowser (Oct 21, 2011)

ATastyMuffin said:


> I've *been* to MVC. And believe me, I was almost crying from the amount of sheer ignorance and over-inflation of feats they apply to certain fan-favorite series. The very notion that they're superior is just...
> 
> 
> 
> *But who cares. I haven't seen one decent poster from them.* Worthless opinion.


Erm i was from the MVC (but it's true that i eventually left the site because of the sheer dbz wank)


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 21, 2011)

NaitoMaito said:


> This battle will likely go on forever since Ganon(dorf) can only (truly) be killed with the Master Sword.



Which Bowser's transmutation spell can completely bypass, since Ganondorf's immortality has not shown resitence against forced transmutation

Bowser: Hmm this brick is heavier than the others...give it to a Lakitu boys see if he can knock out the plumber with it.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 21, 2011)

So basically Ganon becomes Bowser's years supply of bacon?


----------



## Weather (Oct 21, 2011)

Bowser throws Ganondorf to the sun or something


----------



## Negative Zero (Oct 22, 2011)

Well I suppose Bowser could always WISH for evil's bane.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 22, 2011)

Thank you for basically noticing what I have been saying for two pages.


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 22, 2011)

Eh masterswords never even killed Ganondor while he had ToP only thing that did was Silver arrows.
Mastersword is overrated.


----------

